# Is it possible to connect 2 FreeBSD machines via USB cable?



## G_Nerc (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi! I have a USB cable A(male) <---> A(male), can i connect 2 machines with FreeBSD with that cable? In windows that possible.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm not aware of something similar to fwip(4) for USB. I did find

```
USB mass storage driver for device-side mode
device          usfs
```
in /usr/src/conf/NOTES. It _suggests_ you can use one machine as an 'external harddisk' on the other. But unfortunately there's no manpage for it and not a shred of documentation.


----------



## Chris_H (Mar 23, 2012)

Greetings,

You _might_ be able to pull it of if you add udbp to your kernel configuration file, and rebuild your kernel. This might provide a "dumb" USB pipe that will permit a primitive network. This route would require you to create an interface for it.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 23, 2012)

@Chris_H: what's wrong with
`# kldload udbp`

@G_Nerc: read udbp(4)() and search for <kernel module>+"usb cable" for specific examples on how-to.


----------



## Chris_H (Mar 23, 2012)

@Beeblebrox
Nothing.
What's the matter with

```
device    udbp    # USB Double Bulk Pipe devices
```
 in the kernel configuration 
Seriously, I wasn't sure that module would always be created without specifically adding it.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 23, 2012)

@Chris_H: Compiling into kernel vs. kldload:
1. First, with regards to this thread: To solve a problem, "One does not simply compile a kernel" when kldload is available.
2. You can always load modules, but you cannot un-load what's been compiled into a kernel.  For full modules list:
`$ ls  /boot/kernel`
3. Monolithic Kernel vs. Modular Kernel.


----------

